# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Διαφορετική μπάρα πρωτείνης

## superman79

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Θα καταχωρήσω μια συνταγή για μπαρες πρωτεινης κυριως για τη φαση του ογκου.Οι ποσοτητες θα ειναι σε αναλογιες οποτε ο καθενας να φτιαξει οση ποσοτητα θελει.



Υλικα

1 μεριδα πρωτεινη whey(100γρ)
1 μεριδα μελι (100 γρ)
1 μεριδα φυστικοβουτιρο(100 γρ)
2,5 μεριδες δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης (250 γρ)

εκτελεση

Η εκτελεση ειναι πολυ ευκολη. Βαζουμε τα υλικα σε μια λεκανη και τα ανακατεουμε ολα μαζι με το χερι για αρκετη ωρα μεχρι να γινει ενα ομοιορφο μιγμα. Επειτα τα βαζουμε σε ενα μικρο ταψι και το απλωνουμε ομοιομορφα σε αυτο.Το τοποθετουμε στο ψυγειο για τουλαχιστον 3 ωρες. Επειτα το κοβεται σε μεριδες των 50 γρ και καλη σας ορεξη.


Καλη επιτυχια. :01. Wink:  Ειναι πολυ καλη πραγματικα


οσο αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια εξαρταται απο τη ποσοτητες θα χρησιμοποιησουμε.

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

> Ειναι πολυ καλη πραγματικα


οντως ειναι πολυ καλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## paulakos

> οσο αφορα τη διατροφικη αξια εξαρταται απο τη ποσοτητες θα χρησιμοποιησουμε.


Mε βαση τις δικες σου ποσοτητες,ποια διατροφικη αξια εχει μια μεριδα των 50γρ?

----------


## gj

Να φανταστώ βάζουμε και λίγο νερό ή λίγο γάλα για να το ανακατέψουμε??

----------


## -beba-

Χαχαχαχα..................λίγο ζαχαρούχο γάλα μήπως?


Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι κάτι παθαίνω. Είναι πολύ ωραίο το ζαχαρούχο γάλα. Και φτιάχνεις και πολύ ωραία γλυκά με αυτό........μιαμ.....μιαμ.........

----------


## superman79

Oχι δε βαζουμε ουτε νερο, ουτε γαλα.Γινετε μιγμα ως εχει.

----------


## NASSER

Μελι και φυστικοβουτυρο μου φαινονται πολλα σε ποσοτητα... εισαι σιγουρος για τις ποσοτητες?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

πρεπει να μετρηθει σωστα σε συνολο διατροφικης αξιας
και μετα να διαιρεθει σε τεμαχια αναλογα με τις ημερησιες αναγκες

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

τωρα μολις ετοιμασα ενα μειγμα με πρωτεινη με γευση βανιλια να δω τι λει επισης δεν εβαλα φυστικοβουτιρο γιατι δεν ειχα  :01. Razz:  για να δουμε τι θα βγει

----------


## aprosektos

Αντί για πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη μπορούμε να βάλουμε κάτι άλλο? Ασπράδια  ?

----------


## superman79

> Μελι και φυστικοβουτυρο μου φαινονται πολλα σε ποσοτητα... εισαι σιγουρος για τις ποσοτητες?


Καλησπερα.Nasser εχεις δικιο υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση την οποια την αντιληφθηκα τωρα. Η συνταγη ειναι μετρημενη σε φλυτζανια οποτε δεν υπαρχει αναλογια γρ. Ζητω συγγνωμη. Δηλαδη 1 φλυτζανι πρωτεινη,1 φλυτζανι φυστικοβουτιρο κοκ. οποτε καλο ειναι να μετρησουμε ξεχωριστα το καθε φλυτζανι γιατι διαφορετικο βαρος εχει 1 φλυτζανι πρωτεινης διαφορετικο τα υπολοιπα. Οποτε αναλογα με το βαρος του καθε ενος υ[πολογιζουμε τη διατροφικη αξια.
.

----------


## gj

Tην έφτιαξα ως εξής:

1 σκουπ myofusion
40γρ μουσλι
μισι κουταλια φυστικοβουτυρο
1 κουταλια μέλι
για να τα ανακατέψω έβαλα λίγο γάλα.
σε μια ωρα στην κατάψυξη ήταν έτοιμη.

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως... μπορουμε να φτιάξουμε μπάρα χωρίς υδατάνθρακα μέσα (μουσλι βρώμη κτλ κτλ)
Μιας και έχω χαμηλά τους υδατάνθρακες να μπορώ να τρώω κάθε μέρα ??

----------


## silk

δν διαβασα τα ποστ τ υπολοιπα κ τ βγαλα οπως ειναι στν αρχη.3μιση σκουπ πρωτεινη 100γρ φυστικ μελι καπου στ 50. κ δημητριακα 250 γρ.
οσο κ ν τ ανακατευα δν γινοταν μειγμα οποτε προσθεσα λιγο νερακι κ ολα οκ.απελπισια.
τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θελω να παω να το φαω ολο.δοκιμασα και ηταν τελειο.

----------


## alien.carmania

παιδια πραγματηκα οι μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι οτι καλυτερο....! εγω απο τοτε που δοκιμασα εχω τρελαθει...! πλεον προτιμο απο το να πινω ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης και μια μπανανα να φτιαχνω μπαρες με βρωμη και να της εχω στο ψυγειο να τρωω καθε μερα...! αλλα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι για ποσο διατηρουνται μεσα στο ψυγειο....! αν ξερει κανεις ας μας πει ευχαριστω...!

----------


## KILERMAN

θελοντας να συνεχισω το θεματακι, αναρωτιεμαι αν η πρωτεινη σε σκονη ,οπως τη χρησιμοποιουμε σε μπαρες ειτε τη βαλουμε πχ σε πιτακι βρωμης ή καπου αλλου αν χανει μερος των συστατικων της ή χανει τις ιδιοτητες τις (πχ αν ψηθει με κατι αλλο μαζι μηπως υποβαθμιζεται),,,

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> παιδια πραγματηκα οι μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι οτι καλυτερο....! εγω απο τοτε που δοκιμασα εχω τρελαθει...! πλεον προτιμο απο το να πινω ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης και μια μπανανα να φτιαχνω μπαρες με βρωμη και να της εχω στο ψυγειο να τρωω καθε μερα...! αλλα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι για ποσο διατηρουνται μεσα στο ψυγειο....! αν ξερει κανεις ας μας πει ευχαριστω...!


τι ποσοτητες βαζεις???

----------


## alien.carmania

για 1 μπαρα 

1 σουπ whey
20gr βρωμη
1 κ.σ ελαολαδο η μελι
5gr καρυδια

τωρα αναλογως ποσες θα κανω...!   π.χ αν κανω 5 ολα επι 5...! αν κανω 5 κρατανε 5 μερες η χανουν τα συστατικα τους με τις μερες...!

----------


## Jumaru

Υποθέτω αυτό μόλις ξεπαγώσει θα γίνει σαν μαρμελάδα? Δηλαδή αποκλείεται να αντέξει καμιά ώρα να το πάρεις μαζί παραλία ε?

----------


## alien.carmania

και εγω γι'αυτο το θελω...! μονο αν εχεις κατι πλαστικα ψυγιακια που κρατανε θερμοκρασια και βαλεις μεσα παγοθηκες...! μονο ετσι...!

----------


## Svein

> για 1 μπαρα 
> 
> 1 σουπ whey
> 20gr βρωμη
> 1 κ.σ ελαολαδο η μελι
> 5gr καρυδια
> 
> τωρα αναλογως ποσες θα κανω...!   π.χ αν κανω 5 ολα επι 5...! αν κανω 5 κρατανε 5 μερες η χανουν τα συστατικα τους με τις μερες...!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Aντι για μελη στεβια η ασπαρταμη ! Μετα κατάψυξη η ψηγιο ? σε αλουμινόχαρτο τα βάζεις ?

----------


## alien.carmania

[QUOTE=Svein;182682] :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Aντι για μελη στεβια η ασπαρταμη ! Μετα κατάψυξη η ψηγιο ? σε αλουμινόχαρτο τα βάζεις ?[/Q

καταψυξη για να γινει καλο το μιγμα....! βαζω αλουμινοχαρτο..! κ φυσικα πριν παραλια καταψυξη για να κρατισει παραπανω...!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

καλη φαση θα φτιαξω σιγουρα

----------


## alien.carmania

εγω παω να κανω τωρα και θα βαλω και κουβερτουρα γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι γινετε ποιο σφυχτη....! θα δουμε...!

----------


## T0ny

Δε 8α σου χαλασει τη γευση η κουβερτουρα???Εγω δεν την μπορω κα8ολου..

----------


## Svein

> Δε 8α σου χαλασει τη γευση η κουβερτουρα???Εγω δεν την μπορω κα8ολου..


+ Aσπαρταμη και την κανης γλυκιά  :01. Mr. Green:  !

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εγω χτες που δοκιμασα την συνταγη του αλλιεν δεν μου βγηκε μιγμα αλλα σε σκονη,μετα εβαλα λιγο νερο αλλα βγηκε οπως να ναι οποτε τσαμπα η προσπαθεια

----------


## thanasis reaction

μολις εφαγα την πρωτη μπαρα που εφτιαξα!!!τελεια.εβαλα 1 σκουμπ πρωτεινη φραουλα,βρωμη,φυστικοβουτυρο κ κατευθειαν στο ψυγειο.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

θα ξαναδοκιμασω με φυστικονουτηρο γιατι μαλλον αυτο ειναι που κανει το μιγμα να δενει.Νερο δεν βαζετε καθολου?

----------


## thanasis reaction

ελαχιστο νερο θελει.σημερα θα δοκιμασω με λιγο αλευρι ολικης κ θα το ψησω.θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## alien.carmania

> εγω χτες που δοκιμασα την συνταγη του αλλιεν δεν μου βγηκε μιγμα αλλα σε σκονη,μετα εβαλα λιγο νερο αλλα βγηκε οπως να ναι οποτε τσαμπα η προσπαθεια


φιλε θελει και λιγο νερο για να δεσει....! πολυ λιγο προσεχε ξεχασα να το πω...! και εγω πηρα φυστικοβουτηρο τωρα κ θα το δοκιμασω αντι για λαδι...!

----------


## spoilt

Ποστάρω και τη δικιά μου παραλλαγή που δοκίμασα σήμερα και πραγματικά θα το καθιερώσω! 



Λιγο νεράκι για ανακάτεμα - 1-2 ωρες στη κατάψυξη και έτοιμο...!

----------


## alien.carmania

> Ποστάρω και τη δικιά μου παραλλαγή που δοκίμασα σήμερα και πραγματικά θα το καθιερώσω! 
> 
> 
> 
> Λιγο νεράκι για ανακάτεμα - 1-2 ωρες στη κατάψυξη και έτοιμο...!


καλο φιλε μου αλλα 30gr λιπος μου φαινονται πολλα...! γουστα ειναι αυτα ομως, εσενα αν σου αρεσει ετσι ολα οκ..!

----------


## spoilt

> καλο φιλε μου αλλα 30gr λιπος μου φαινονται πολλα...! γουστα ειναι αυτα ομως, εσενα αν σου αρεσει ετσι ολα οκ..!


Όντως είναι αρκετά γι' αυτό μπορείς να βγάλεις το ταχίνι και τα καρύδια και μειώνονται κατα 10γρ τα λιπαρα! χωρις να χανεις απο πρωτεινη!

----------


## just

Ι whey στο ψυγειο στην καταψυξη δεν χανει την αξια της??για να χερουμε ρε παιδια τορα που ειναι καλοκαιρι να την παγονουμε να την τρωμε σαν παγωτο  :Stick Out Tongue:  το ιδιο θελω να μου πειτε και για ζεστη..ας πουμε σαν hot chocolate  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lef

Χθες εκανα την πρωτη μου μπαρα και απλα σκεφτομαι την ωρα που θα φαω την επομενη :08. Turtle: την εκανα ως εξης:
35γρ πρωτεινης τα μισα απο whey chocolat και τα αλλα μισα απο καζεινη με γευση βανιλια 20γρ βρωμη 4 αμυγδαλα μιση κουταλια φιστικοβουτηρο.το αφησα στην καταψυξη κανα 2 ωρες και ηταν ετοιμο το παγωτακι μου :01. Razz:

----------


## atlas90

μπορουμε αντι να το βαλουμε στο ψηγειο να το ψησουμε 20 λεπτα στους 200 βαθμους και μετα στο ψυγειο για να μη λιωνει οταν το βγαλουμε!!! : :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jimmy007

Aντί για φυστικοβούτυρο μπορούμε να βάλουμε γιαούρτι για να πήξει καλύτερα?

----------

